# Back Lapping Machine



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have a GM 1000 as well as a TC H-20 (will probably sell soon) and would like to get a back lapping machine. So far I have found 3.

1. Foley 365
2. R&R R267
3. Panther

I have never back lapped a mower but seems pretty easy on the GM, but the TC bed knife/reel adjustment seems tedious. Anyhow, does anyone have any experience with the above machines? If so would love opinions.

Thanks,

William


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For the Toro, I use a corded Milwaukee drill with one of these A backlapping machine would be nice, but I just don't do it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh I am sure I cannot "justify" the cost. However I have a bit of obsession with tools, and a ************ machine seems to be the "professional" way to do it. . hence my query.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> Oh I am sure I cannot "justify" the cost. However I have a bit of obsession with tools, and a backlapping machine seems to be the "professional" way to do it. . hence my query.


I don't know of anyone here who has one, so you may be the new expert! They should all do pretty much the same thing. It looks like the R&R model is the cheapest? The Foley name has been around forever. And here is a video of the Panther - it also looks nice:


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Ware. I am leaning between the R&R and the Foley. Trying to find out what motor each one has . . as I am a Baldor fan.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> ...as I am a Baldor fan.


 :thumbup: Their corporate HQ is just across town from me.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, pulled the trigger on the R&R as it had the balder motor. Once I get it and figure out how to use it, I will post a video.

For now . .here's the link.

https://www.rrproducts.com/Back-Lapping-Machine-~-115~~230-V-product19342?k=r267%20manual


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome! I'm anxious to see it in action! It should make backlapping easier!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Awesome! I'm anxious to see it in action! It should make backlapping easier!


+1, congrats on the new toy William.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I have the R&R machine I just don't have the adapter to hook up to my Flex 21


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I haven't opened mine yet . . I thought it came with a drive adapter and you just used a socket. Not the case?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Reel Works guy (proprietor)who grinds Jayhawk's h20, says the drill approach to backlapping doesn't have the torque to properly backlap.

You have to wonder....otherwise why get a motor that could power a table saw when a drill can spin it backwards?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Hmm.. I don't see the need for more torque. You would have to put excessive pressure (reel to bedknife) to overcome the torque my little 19.2v drill puts out. Putting that much pressure would wear out the reel/bk real fast. I think light contact and proper backlapping RPMs would be better than torque.

This is just my opinion I've only backlapped a handful of times but my method has worked well for me. He makes a living off of it but I could also see him saying that for job security. "Oh you can't properly backlap with a drill, you need this $400 machine to do it correctly. I'll only charge you X amount to do it"

Edit- I can see where more torque could be useful. Not necessarily that you need more torque to spin the reel but for the longevity of the electric motor. My drill does get warm when I backlap so I let it rest every once in a while. A bigger motor wouldn't need to rest. I forgot to put my old drill (10 years old) in low and backlapped for a short period of time in high and burned it up. I think it comes down to this "Small motor working harder or big motor working easier" for longevity sakes the ladder will most always win.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Interesting point. I was more worried about the heat buildup on the knife and reel with the rpm's used in most drill scanarios.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> I have the R&R machine I just don't have the adapter to hook up to my Flex 21


Nice to see another oil rag safety can. I thought I was the only one!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> Interesting point. I was more worried about the heat buildup on the knife and reel with the rpm's used in most drill scanarios.


+1 check my edit. I've heard somewhere that 100 RPMs is the appropriate speed to back lap. That's my handheld drill less than half throttle in low. When I start backlapping I'll set a timer and try to get 10 revolutions (counting the etched part of the socket as it spins around) in 10 seconds time. I'd be interested what RPMs your machine spins at.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting point. I was more worried about the heat buildup on the knife and reel with the rpm's used in most drill scanarios.
> ...


You actually posted just before I did. I was referring th Jayhawks comment. Not yours. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting point. I was more worried about the heat buildup on the knife and reel with the rpm's used in most drill scanarios.
> ...


147 rpm sticks in my head for some reason.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

My machine was given to me it's nice I tried to fab up a adapter didn't work so I just use my drill it's a little easier in my opinion


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I just got my R&R Catalog in the mail. It looks like you can buy the necessary parts to have it work like a new one. Let me know and I can try and transfer the part number/descriptions so you can get the parts you would want/need.


----------

